# UFC 65 - Hughes vs. St. Pierre II Discussion



## adminmma

*UFC 65*
Matt Hughes Vs. Georges St. Pierre
*Ultimate Fighting Championship UFC 65*

Well, this event isnt too far away. With UFC 64 on our door step now, this one is just around the corner. 

This is it for Georges St. Pierre, time to show the world he is #1.

Some info on this event.

*Fight Card:*
Matt Hughes Vs. Georges St. Pierre
Tim Sylvia Vs. Jeff Monson

There is vBookie setup for both these fights already, so get over there and bet your post points!!!! 
MMA BETTING ARENA



> *St. Pierre has Bad Intentions*
> 
> Canadian Press
> 
> Mixed martial arts fighter Georges St. Pierre is getting his title shot. Again.
> 
> The Montreal welterweight will meet UFC champion Matt Hughes on Nov. 18 at UFC 65: Bad Intentions in Sacramento, Calif. St. Pierre was to have fought Hughes at UFC 63 on Sept. 23 but had to pull out after suffering a groin injury in training.
> 
> B.J. Penn replaced St. Pierre and gave the champion all he could handle for two rounds before running out of gas and losing by TKO in the third round.
> 
> Hughes showed his killer instinct, taking advantage of Penn's fatigue by using his legs and left arm to pin the Hawaiian fighter's arms to the canvas. The champion then hammered Penn's unprotected head — as if tenderizing a 170-pound piece of meat — with 42 straight right hands and three elbows before the referee stepped in to end the carnage.
> 
> It was the same way Hughes finished off Carlos Newton, the only Canadian to hold a UFC title, at UFC 38: Brawl in the Hall in 2002.
> 
> In Hughes, St. Pierre is facing a champion at the top of his game.
> 
> The 32-year-old from Hillsboro, Ill. has a record of 42-4 and won 19 of his last 20 fights including a submission victory over St. Pierre two years ago. And Hughes has now avenged the lone blemish during that stretch, a loss to Penn at UFC 46: Supernatural in January 2004.
> 
> Hughes started as wrestler but is now an all-round fighter who enjoys the challenge of solving problems posed by talented opponents. Physically and mentally, he is teak-hard.
> 
> St. Pierre (12-1) is a talented fighter in his own right who is coming off his own win over Penn (UFC 58: USA vs. Canada in March). The 25-year-old moves like a dancer, his torso an inverted triangle of rippling muscle. He is athletic and graceful as he punishes the men he faces in the ring.
> 
> "Georges was and still is the No. 1 contender," Hughes said in an interview. "He's the guy that should have got that title shot before B.J.
> 
> "I'm at the point in my career where I'm not looking to fight people that I know I can beat. Now, it's kind of more of a challenge to see who matches up well with me, who's going to take me into the second, the third, the fourth, the fifth round. And Georges could be anyone of those.
> 
> "He could take me far into the fight or he could be a possible guy that could beat me. He's a very skilled fighter. But I really think that God has plans that I'm going to win that fight and I feel very confident."
> 
> St. Pierre has all the physical tools he needs to be a champion — and says he is totally fit after getting over a pulled groin tendon.
> 
> But St. Pierre admits he let the magnitude of the first Hughes fight get to him. The rematch will be his chance to prove he also has the mental side of the game down pat.
> 
> "He beat me fair and square but I respected him too much," St. Pierre said. "I thought for me it was impossible to do anything to him because he was Matt Hughes and he was kind of my idol in MMA. But now things are different right now and I am going to fight him like I fight everybody else."
> 
> And while both fighters say nice things about each other, the two sometimes rub each other the wrong way.
> 
> Hughes is a plain-speaking country boy who has got under St. Pierre's skin in the past. And St. Pierre angered Hughes when he entered the ring after the Penn fight, grabbing the microphone to tell Hughes and a worldwide pay-per-view audience: "I am very glad you won that fight Matt, but I was not impressed by your performance and I look forward to fighting you in the near future."
> 
> Hughes did not like the comments and pulled St. Pierre close to him in the ring to say so.
> 
> "I said 'Hey Georges, I've never been the type of guy to walk in this Octagon after somebody else has already competed and try and steal the show. You kind of just showed me who you were.' He kind of took that to heart. I think he felt a little bad afterwards."
> 
> St. Pierre, who blamed the exchange on a misunderstanding, went to Hughes's dressing room 20 minutes later to apologize. The Canadian fighter said he misheard Hughes's post-fight comments and thought the champion was insulting him when Hughes pointed at him.
> 
> "It was not very classy," St. Pierre said of his behaviour.
> 
> "Georges is a great guy. No doubt about it ... In all reality I would never talk bad about Georges," Hughes said.
> 
> While St. Pierre said he was sorry, he noted Hughes has taken swipes at him before.
> 
> "Matt Hughes said a lot of bad things about him me in the past and he always had a bad attitude when we talked to each other and when he did interviews," he said.
> 
> The verbal jabs included St. Pierre being Canadian and French-Canadian.
> 
> According to St. Pierre, Hughes told a Los Angeles station that "'Georges is French and the French didn't make the war with us. They don't have a real warrior spirit. They don't have any heart. So the fight is going to be easy. Georges is going to give up because of that."'
> 
> Said St. Pierre: "I think it's a racist thing and it doesn't have anything to do with the sport."
> 
> Not to mention that Quebec is not France.
> 
> "Matt is the typical American country guy. I'm not pissed at him but I'm going to have sweet revenge in the Octagon when I fight him in November," St. Pierre said.
> 
> Hughes says he was just teasing.
> 
> "That's the type of person I am. If I like somebody, I'll tease them and play with them and will sit and laugh the whole time. If I don't like somebody, I won't see them, I won't hear them, I won't speak to him, I don't know him. I like Georges and I like David (fellow Montreal fighter David Loiseau) and they happen to be Canadian, so I kind of tease them a little bit.
> 
> "(It's) just ribbing and I think they do know deep down inside that I do like them, because I do play with them and tease them."
> 
> Hughes beat a 23-year-old St. Pierre at UFC 50: The War of '04 in October 2004 when he forced the Canadian to tap out due to an armbar with one second left in the first round.
> 
> But St. Pierre fared well prior to making the mistake that cost him the fight. He stunned Hughes with a spinning side kick and avoided takedowns.
> 
> Like Hughes, St. Pierre has won all four of his fights since then.
> 
> Hughes knows he will have to be in top form to fend off St. Pierre again.
> 
> "I know I have to be in the best shape in my life to fight Georges because I think he's got a pretty big gas tank and when it gets into the fifth round, he's not going to tire like B.J. ... He might even get stronger as the fight goes on."


Original Story Here


----------



## T.B.

Guys,

Here is what I've seen and read so far, with the card shaping up rather nicely. 










*Confirmed/Rumoured Fights *

*UFC Welterweight Title Fight* 
[41-4-0] Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre [12-1-0] 

*UFC Heavyweight Title Fight* 
[22-2-0] Tim Sylvia vs. Jeff Monson [22-5-0] 

[7-0-0] Brandon Vera vs. Frank Mir [9-2-0] 

[25-7-0] Joe Stevenson vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima [17-4-2] 

[13-6-0] Nick Diaz vs. Graison Tibau [11-3-0] 

[3-2-0] Brad Imes vs. TBA 

[15-4-0] Karo Parisyan vs. Jake Shields [16-4-1]


----------



## Wombatsu

SO far 65 looks way better the 64 already...


----------



## libertywrestler

no bisbing


----------



## GSP for ME

This is going to be an awesome fight. There has been some bad blood between Hughes and GSP - it could get worse. I think Matt Hughes is a great fighter - but it is time for GSP to shine.

I think Sylvia will keep his belt - for now.

Anyone know if there will be a fantasy sign up for this one?


----------



## jaymackz

sweet, i hope brandon vera beats mir so he can finally get a shot at the HW title.


----------



## BigE

I was hoping that Kongo would get a shot at Mir, but perhaps that's two-three months down the line.

I eagerly await the GSP fight, and hope he puts Hughes in his place. Cocky sob.


----------



## jaymackz

BigE said:


> I was hoping that Kongo would get a shot at Mir, but perhaps that's two-three months down the line.
> 
> I eagerly await the GSP fight, and hope he puts Hughes in his place. Cocky sob.


Yep..GSP is a humble and peaceful guy...whereas Hughes is one cocky guy...and he has an attitude which i dont like....hope GSP destroys Matt.


----------



## ring of honor 88

I really want to see Georges St. Pierre win this


----------



## Ice Cold

Yikes don't know about you guys but Sylvia vs Monson has boring written all over it. Obviously it'll be all stand up, and Sylvia has a good reach advantage ugh just doesn't interest me. I'll pass on this one, as good as Hughes vs GSP will be.


----------



## Fighter J

I think the Sylvia vs Monson will be ok, but the Hughes vs GSP is gonna make it an awsome night. I hope GSP kicks hughes butt.


----------



## HowWePlay_77

Matt Hughes is fighting pretty quick after the fight wit Penn.

This fight is gonna be awesome...Hughes is gonna have his hands full with this one!


----------



## Team Punishment

Hopefully GSP kicks Hughes ass! I think Sylvia will beat Monson by KO. The card looks great so definately I will be ordering it. I order 64 then 65 is a must also 66 for Liddell v Tito.


----------



## hornet

I hope St. Pierre takes Hughes but I'm a little worried about the long layoff he's had. UFC 58 was quite a while ago and Matt just fought in Sept.; I think Georges' ring rust may play a factor. I still think he can pull it off though, as long as he doesn't come out gun shy like the Crow.


----------



## jaymackz

nah man...GSP either wants it or he doesnt....and it'll show when its time. GSP better win .........


----------



## magnumcrook

*Gsp*

GSP will take it....looking at his fight with B.J penn he actually took him down as compared to matt hughes he couldnt control bjs hips.....if bj didnt hurt his ribcage in his fight he had matt hughes....So i see gsp with a welterweight belt in the end....


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

Ice Cold said:


> Yikes don't know about you guys but Sylvia vs Monson has boring written all over it. Obviously it'll be all stand up, and Sylvia has a good reach advantage ugh just doesn't interest me. I'll pass on this one, as good as Hughes vs GSP will be.


I think Tim Sylvia - Jeff Monson will be a great fight ... you'll never see a guy 5'9 squaring off against a 6'8 champ... should be interesting to see that little tank Monson come right in ... if he takes Sylvia down, the champ may fall


----------



## BrutalKO

*UFC 65 Bad intentions*

Everybody....Does anybody know how loud Arco Arena gets?...NBA Kings fans are the LOUDEST. UFC 65 will seriously rock. I can't wait. There may be a stunning upset or 2. Let's enjoy our Champions while they still have their belts...cause Pride Fighters are here now...and I don't see are guys holding on to their belts much longer. (i.e) Silva/Franklin...Anderson Silva is only the beginning...look at the list... Fedor and his younger brother, CC, Wandy, Rampage...just to name a few..lol


----------



## khaldun007

cheik kongo looked fantastic in his first bout but looked terrible on the ground the other night. i dont know if monson can take mir. he is clearly good at submissions and the ground game seems to be sylvias weak point. arlovski could ahve taken him if he went to the ground its just getting through his massive punches and kicks to get him there tahts the problem.
I'm canadian so I hope GSP wins. Hughes has proven to be a monster though but I think GSP has the advantage in standup


----------



## anton

being Canadian, i gotta cheer for GSP here, but i also think your crazy if u think he will dominate Hughes.

It will be close by i see Hughes by arm bar in the 3rd.

I DESPISE Sylvia, i think he's a joke. I dont think highly on Monson either but he's got more respect from me then Syilva does.

Monson KO 2nd.


----------



## jaymackz

nah....either GSP gets decision.....or some how pulls a submission on him  thats what im hoping will happen


----------



## esv

Team Punishment said:


> Hopefully GSP kicks Hughes ass! I think Sylvia will beat Monson by KO. The card looks great so definately I will be ordering it. I order 64 then 65 is a must also 66 for Liddell v Tito.


lol you must have money coming out of your ass if you order ufc 64,65,and 66. lol for us poor folk thats wishfull thinking.


----------



## jaymackz

esv..find a friend that has satellite.....IF you have friends that are into MMA invite them...just pitch in like 5 bucks for the host(friend with satellite) and enjoy a cheap way of watching PPV...with your friends!


----------



## esv

jaymackz said:


> esv..find a friend that has satellite.....IF you have friends that are into MMA invite them...just pitch in like 5 bucks for the host(friend with satellite) and enjoy a cheap way of watching PPV...with your friends!


lol thanx for the advice but ive already tried that. most of my friends dotn even know what the ufc is and the ones that do are either to cheep to order or dont have cable or satelite


----------



## Team Punishment

What can I say Im spoiled . Nah I always say Im going to buy new clothes but end up spending it mostly on UFC haha. I wish my friends would put 5 bucks but they dont know nothing about MMA :/


----------



## jaymackz

esv said:


> lol thanx for the advice but ive already tried that. most of my friends dotn even know what the ufc is and the ones that do are either to cheep to order or dont have cable or satelite


damn man....somehow get all your friends to stop watchin WWE  ahha just playin! but i understand..=/..i guess you'll just have to download the fights after the PPV event is done....just like what most people do (including me :laugh


----------



## jaymackz

Team Punishment said:


> What can I say Im spoiled . Nah I always say Im going to buy new clothes but end up spending it mostly on UFC haha. I wish my friends would put 5 bucks but they dont know nothing about MMA :/


=/..rofl i unno same suggestion as the post above ^ AHHAahah...a lot of my friends also still watch WWE..so its sorta hard..to persuade


----------



## Cohobow

I hope there are 2 new title holders at the end of the night.


----------



## Bob Sacramento

Slick_Fugitive said:


> I think Tim Sylvia - Jeff Monson will be a great fight ... you'll never see a guy 5'9 squaring off against a 6'8 champ... should be interesting to see that little tank Monson come right in ... if he takes Sylvia down, the champ may fall


I have to agree with that, Sylvia's ground game is just not up to the same level as Monson, not to suggest Monson is some type of wizard on the ground...
I would like to see GSP win, he was just unlucky in their last encounter, this time he will show his experience along side his talent.


----------



## Cbingham

Ice Cold said:


> Yikes don't know about you guys but Sylvia vs Monson has boring written all over it. Obviously it'll be all stand up, and Sylvia has a good reach advantage ugh just doesn't interest me. I'll pass on this one, as good as Hughes vs GSP will be.


What makes you think it will be all stand-up? Jeff Monson is a ground fighter.


----------



## x X CLoud X x

cant wait to see Hughes vs Pierre fight..... both are one of my favorites, but i dont know how long Hughes can hold on as champ...


----------



## Tango87

Cbingham said:


> What makes you think it will be all stand-up? Jeff Monson is a ground fighter.


I could nto agree more. Although Sylvia has a good takedown defense... I think the fght may be more interesting than some are giving credit for. But it doesnt matter who wins because Brandon Vera is coming for the belt anyways lol! GO GSP!!!


----------



## *IceMAn*

I think after the defeat of franklin and the first round knock out of jens, evryone knows militech reign is drawing to near. I see GSP coming claim what is his Matt is no longer the Champion he once was He hasn't evolved with the sport you see that in his last copule of fights hughes has got to be one of the most predictable fights like penn said GSP is going to seal Matts fate And capitalize on hughes repititive fashion and his over confidence. As for Vera vs Mir I see vera takin this one Probably a submission(tko strikes) after frank gasses or a steady beatin for the unaminous. I alaways like Monson but I dont see him takin Tim he might have a chance though he is shotr enough to walk right under Sylvias reach that would be awesome. I would love to see militech lose all its belts well the two it has left it one fell swoop. oh happy day.


----------



## jaymackz

I see vera beating Mir......and once he gets the shot for HW title....bye bye Tim. I also see GSP beating Matt but it'll be hard for him but you'll see we'll have a new WW champ and Jens pulver. pfft.. ahaha..there goes Militech's reign of success..... .....


----------



## jebb

:dunno: I am not so sure about GSP taking this one. I agree that Matt has not changed his style but why would he? He is unmatched in his record by anyone. I have to go with Matt on this fight. GSP is by far the best contender but BJ was a hand full for him. I know Matt had a hard time with BJ as well but look at how Matt's power wore BJ out.... GSP vs BJ went to decsion with both fighter wore out. I have to say that as explosive as GSP can be he is no match for Matt Hughes. That of course is just my humble opinion.. We will see how it goes.


----------



## khaldun007

either sylvia will knock out monson on the feet or monson will take him to the ground and submit him. 
Matt hughes gsp will be a war. matt hughes standup is not his strong point but gsp doesn't seem to have crazy knock out power. Both fairly good ground games so it will be a good fight either way it goes. GO CANADA though

oh yeah. the only reason matt hughes beat bj penn is because he received an injury to his ribs trying to take matt hughes back (dislocated or tore some shit) so he couldn't breathe in the third round. Otherwise he would have had him in that triangle choke. Seriously if bj had been ok he would have finished it. he was in the triangle for like 30 seconds. BJ also fought a light heavyweight and the fight went to a decision. haven't seen matt hughes do that.


----------



## POLISH SAUSAGE

jebb said:


> :dunno: I am not so sure about GSP taking this one. I agree that Matt has not changed his style but why would he? He is unmatched in his record by anyone. I have to go with Matt on this fight. GSP is by far the best contender but BJ was a hand full for him. I know Matt had a hard time with BJ as well but look at how Matt's power wore BJ out.... GSP vs BJ went to decsion with both fighter wore out. I have to say that as explosive as GSP can be he is no match for Matt Hughes. That of course is just my humble opinion.. We will see how it goes.


You have some decent points. I see that this fight is going to be determined in one way, conditioning. Whoever can last the longest will win this fight. These two are so perfectly match that i can't see this fight going to anything other than a decision. Hopefully GSP conditions better than BJ did. As for who I want to win....GSP. After seeing Hughes on TUF last week, I've become kind of turned off to him. Plus, I want to see some new Champions.


----------



## Leaves

So sad that this UFC event is the same day as Morales vs Pacquiao if anyone cares...


----------



## matt1970

boxing sux compared to real fights...boxing is lame compared to the ufc...nobody cares about boxing that knows anything about mma


----------



## khaldun007

Quote from BJ penn site
its pretty obvious something drastic happened between the end of the second round and the third one. He was kicking his ass standing and on the ground. bj WILL win a third fight. 


As the fans all watched BJ enter the cage for round three against Matt Hughes, it was obvious that something happened to BJ. His hands were down, his punches were off and his dominance of Matt simply wasn't there as it was in rounds 1 and 2. Most people thought and speculated that BJ gassed or wasn't physically prepared (as Matt Hughes alleged). As we previously explained, those thoughts simply are not true.

While in Las Vegas for UFC 64, BJ met with the UFC's orthopedic surgeon and sports medicine doctor in Las Vegas for a physical exam and diagnostic MRI study of his ribs and oblique muscles on his right side. The report verified and substantiated exactly what happened to BJ at the end of second round when he thrusted up and around to gain Matt's back. During this upward and twisting movement, BJ pulled/tore internal muscles located inside and around the bottom right rib and fractured the rib. As explained, this type of trauma can and will cause a constriction of his right lung, leading to a substantially diminished breathing capacity.

While BJ congratulates Matt on his victory, he looks forward to the rematch to continue forward with his dominance; as the fans have seen in his victory over Matt at UFC 46 and the first two rounds of UFC 63.

To all of BJ's fans, we appreciate your support and continued interest. BJ will rest and return with a vengeance.


To make this topic somehwat relevent. I think GSP will win, if he can get hsi takedown defense up to par. I dont think monson could win. and if he does, i think arlovski will whooop his ass. 
Brandon vera should beat mir unless mirs conditioning is MUCH better.
He really should drop down to light hw though. whatev.


----------



## asskicker

I thought Stevenson was supposed to fight Hominick. Whatever happened to that? I also thought Bisping was supposed to be on this card. And when did the UFC get Jake Shields? It seems like I would've heard about this by now. Shields is a good pick up. I'll still give this one to Karo.


----------



## BigE

khaldun007 said:


> cheik kongo looked fantastic in his first bout but looked terrible on the ground the other night. i dont know if monson can take mir. he is clearly good at submissions and the ground game seems to be sylvias weak point. arlovski could ahve taken him if he went to the ground its just getting through his massive punches and kicks to get him there tahts the problem.
> I'm canadian so I hope GSP wins. Hughes has proven to be a monster though but I think GSP has the advantage in standup


Yeah, I was hugely disappointed by Kongo at 64. One kick and he almost broke the guy's leg in half, but he couldn't stay on his feet. Damn shame.

Maybe instead of jumping right back in the ring he needed to improve his game some more. Regardless, he'll be working on his ground game now and hopefully this isn't the last we see of the big guy. He could be the future of the HW division.


----------



## grnlt

Hughes will win this one again. GSP is very good no doubt about it. A lot of people just dont like Hughes, yeah hes a lil cocky, yeah he jokes around with people to get in their heads. I think some people take him too serious in that respect. Let me ask you something....if you came from a town of about 3000 traveled around the world fighting only to hear you were going to lose all the time and ended up winning all but 4 times. And your record was 42-4 two time UFC welterweight champion considered by many like him or not to be one of the greatest champions of all time....dont you think youd probably be a little big headed yourself? Have a little bit of a chip on your shoulder? I know I would and I am not like that at all. Hughes likes to mess with people and the worst thign you can do is let Matt know he is getting to you because then he will keep doing it...hes just havin fun with them when he says that stuff hell we all do that with our friends and training partners and what not. 

Anyways I see this one going to the 4th round with Hughes winning GNP style like usual, if not I see a Decision in Hughes favor.


----------



## daman5

grnlt said:


> Hughes will win this one again. GSP is very good no doubt about it. A lot of people just dont like Hughes, yeah hes a lil cocky, yeah he jokes around with people to get in their heads. I think some people take him too serious in that respect. Let me ask you something....if you came from a town of about 3000 traveled around the world fighting only to hear you were going to lose all the time and ended up winning all but 4 times. And your record was 42-4 two time UFC welterweight champion considered by many like him or not to be one of the greatest champions of all time....dont you think youd probably be a little big headed yourself? Have a little bit of a chip on your shoulder? I know I would and I am not like that at all. Hughes likes to mess with people and the worst thign you can do is let Matt know he is getting to you because then he will keep doing it...hes just havin fun with them when he says that stuff hell we all do that with our friends and training partners and what not.
> 
> Anyways I see this one going to the 4th round with Hughes winning GNP style like usual, if not I see a Decision in Hughes favor.


This quote is no good  hehe... but honestly Matt Hughes needs to level his head. Most UFC fighters only right Amercian fighters, their range of talent is limited to Traning and Amercian fighters... (which is mainly geared at Wrestling) .. Where as GSP is an expert in BBJ, which is based on the notion that you lay back and take hits and keep your head clam to gain a new position and then attack... and with GSP's pure "lumber jack" power, he usualy ends up on the back of the other person and submits or TKO's by punches... so please done underestimate GSP ground game... and standing up.. GSP would kill him.....

so that being said .... Matt Hughes better bring his A+++ game because if you look at the last fight GSP was OWNING HIM.. until that arm bar.. that GSP would see from miles away!



or Matt hughes will win by a crappy armbar ..lol

BUT GO GEORGE ST. PIERRE!!!!!!!

and .. Anderson Silva > UFC (All of it)


----------



## grnlt

I defintly do not underestimate GSPs ground game. I think after Hughes is done GSP will reign supreme over the Welterweight class. I just see Hughes winning again. If he does that he might move up to fight Anderson Silva in MIddleweight and if he won that I could see him retiring as Welter and Middleweight champ to secure his legacy even further. Thats justa ll hypothetical but if he beats GSP dont be surprised if he moves up to fight Silva...Win or Lose he will retire after that fight most likely, leaving us all wondering what would have happened in a Penn Hughes III! 

As for the other main event I like most others do not like Sylvia, but I dont see Monson even coming close to winning this one. Im rooting for Monson but it wont happen


----------



## asskicker

grnlt said:


> Hughes will win this one again. GSP is very good no doubt about it. A lot of people just dont like Hughes, yeah hes a lil cocky, yeah he jokes around with people to get in their heads. I think some people take him too serious in that respect. Let me ask you something....if you came from a town of about 3000 traveled around the world fighting only to hear you were going to lose all the time and ended up winning all but 4 times. And your record was 42-4 two time UFC welterweight champion considered by many like him or not to be one of the greatest champions of all time....dont you think youd probably be a little big headed yourself? Have a little bit of a chip on your shoulder? I know I would and I am not like that at all. Hughes likes to mess with people and the worst thign you can do is let Matt know he is getting to you because then he will keep doing it...hes just havin fun with them when he says that stuff hell we all do that with our friends and training partners and what not.
> 
> Anyways I see this one going to the 4th round with Hughes winning GNP style like usual, if not I see a Decision in Hughes favor.


You make good points. But I dont think GSPs gonna win because I dont like Hughes. I still like Hughes I just think GSP has too many tools for Matt to deal with. Matts key strength is strength itself and GSP is just as strong as Hughes. The only thing Matt has on him is a little bit better wrestling.


----------



## AtomDanger

daman5 said:


> This quote is no good  hehe... but honestly Matt Hughes needs to level his head. Most UFC fighters only right Amercian fighters, their range of talent is limited to Traning and Amercian fighters... (which is mainly geared at Wrestling) .. Where as GSP is an expert in BBJ, which is based on the notion that you lay back and take hits and keep your head clam to gain a new position and then attack... and with GSP's pure "lumber jack" power, he usualy ends up on the back of the other person and submits or TKO's by punches... so please done underestimate GSP ground game... and standing up.. GSP would kill him.....
> 
> so that being said .... Matt Hughes better bring his A+++ game because if you look at the last fight GSP was OWNING HIM.. until that arm bar.. that GSP would see from miles away!
> 
> 
> 
> or Matt hughes will win by a crappy armbar ..lol
> 
> BUT GO GEORGE ST. PIERRE!!!!!!!
> 
> and .. Anderson Silva > UFC (All of it)




Thats for sure, Hughes better bring his A game, and after the way he did with Bj, he better be working on some shit


----------



## BrutalKO

*Ufc 65*

...had to post another 1 for UFC 65. Dudes (and Ladies), 65 will be totally off the chain. Acro Arena is LOUD ASS HELL! This will be one of the best UFC's in a while. Let's again, enjoy our Champions while we can, cause the Belts will be held all by Pride Fighters...it's just a matter of time.


----------



## T.B.

More matches...don't know if they were mentioned yet.

[10-4-0] Alessio Sakara vs. Wilson Gouveia [7-4-0] 

[3-2-0] Brad Imes vs. Antoni Hardonk [4-2-0] 

[11-3-0] James Irvin vs. Hector Ramirez [6-1-1] 

[5-0-0] Jake O'Brien vs. Josh Shockman [1-0-0]


----------



## Wombatsu

Sakara is a good watch - so happy bout that. The others are all so-so fights...but all in all a very good card for UFC.

Good the see the sandman back too.


----------



## swears

gotta go w/ st. pierre on this one.

As far as the heavyweight fight, if monson gets silva on the ground, its a wrap.

Could be bad night for militech.


----------



## sillywillybubba

its time yet again for another one of DANA's boys to lose!!!! matt hughes is going to lose to GSP! but there is no way tim silva is going to lose to monson....should be a great PPV


----------



## asskicker

Im excited to see Jake Obrien fight if they air it. I watched jake win three state wrestling titles here in Indiana. Granted this isnt wrestling but Im interested to see how he does.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Matt1970...have to agree with you on your MMA opinion vs. Pro Boxing. There really is no comparison. That's like racing a drag car vs. a Yugo....lol
MMA is the real deal...the best of the best are in MMA. I used to be a Pro Boxing fan...Lennox Lewis was my main man. Since I've been introduced to the UFC/Pride and studying Chinese Kempo, MMA rules without question.

P.S. "Where else can you slam a m*****f***** and stomp on his face, and and at the end of the night get paid a fat wad of cash for doing it? This is the best job in the world"... Quinton "Rampage" Jackson.


----------



## Organik

BrutalKO said:


> ...Matt1970...have to agree with you on your MMA opinion vs. Pro Boxing. There really is no comparison. That's like racing a drag car vs. a Yugo....lol
> MMA is the real deal...the best of the best are in MMA. I used to be a Pro Boxing fan...Lennox Lewis was my main man. Since I've been introduced to the UFC/Pride and studying Chinese Kempo, MMA rules without question.
> 
> P.S. "Where else can you slam a m*****f***** and stomp on his face, and and at the end of the night get paid a fat wad of cash for doing it? This is the best job in the world"... Quinton "Rampage" Jackson.


QJ is a badman


----------



## BrutalKO

...Organik...thx for the prop. I can't wait to see Rampage fight again. I can't wait for his rematch with Chuck Liddell. Quinton abused Chuck in their 1st fight. You know Chuck wants redemption, but he has to face another beast that isn't afraid to fight AT ALL!

P.S. " you slip..f*** up, you're gonna get slammed"
Quinton Jackson


----------



## asskicker

BrutalKO said:


> ...Matt1970...have to agree with you on your MMA opinion vs. Pro Boxing. There really is no comparison. That's like racing a drag car vs. a Yugo....lol
> MMA is the real deal...the best of the best are in MMA. I used to be a Pro Boxing fan...Lennox Lewis was my main man. Since I've been introduced to the UFC/Pride and studying Chinese Kempo, MMA rules without question.
> 
> P.S. "Where else can you slam a m*****f***** and stomp on his face, and and at the end of the night get paid a fat wad of cash for doing it? This is the best job in the world"... Quinton "Rampage" Jackson.


Yeah its the best job for the guy doing the stomping. I bet some people consider it the worst job in the world shortly after getting the face stomped in.:laugh:


----------



## Damone

Wow, they're bringing Brad Imes back? Yikes.....

James Irvin is living off that flying knee. Before, he was that "Fighter who isn't good, and has ugly tattoo's". Now, he's that "Fighter who isn't good, has ugly tattoo's, and did that flying knee". Yea, still doesn't disguise the fact that he sucks.


----------



## khaldun007

i really like wilson goveia. hsi fight with the dean of mean was pretty sick.
i also like alessio sakara so should be good
gsp will win. 

on another note i think that bj penn, if he gets his conditioning up and doesnt suffer a freak injury in a fight, could beat both gsp and hughes.


----------



## esv

i hope monson beats silvia


----------



## Fedor>all

I'll pick GSP over Hughes, because I'm Canadian and I don't like Hughes' cocky attitude and Sylvia over Monson. 

GSP was just nervous to fight his hero the first time, it was very apparent during the stare-down. I think the result will be GSP winning in a submission or by decision.


----------



## Soleks

Does anybody think hughes will win. All I see is GSP for the win everywhere. I think GSP will be one of Hughes' most difficult match-ups ever. Most of you out there our going by how GSP did against BJ then contrasting it to the way Hughes did against BJ. This will not work because it is different styles of match ups going on in each fight. GSP has tore threw the welterweight division before and after his lost to Hughes , but the true test for GSP is to not lose his head in there. Matt is pretty comfortable now about defending his belt. Since GSP has never held UFC gold, he might have his eyes only set on that then the 9-time defending welterweight champion. Not trying to sound Hughes bias but all of you people who think GSP is going to come in here and stomp Matt Hughes need to wake up.


----------



## Halebop

I think Hughes can win. I give the fight 50/50 because I want GSP to win so bad I know it is effecting my judgement because in my head I am just imagining Hughes head getting pummelled but it may not go that way. The only thing I will predict is that it won't be Hughes by KO. 

I hope they show the Karo v. Shields fight!! Card looks pretty full but they would be crazy not to televise a Karo fight and I read good things about his opponent here.


----------



## Organik

Soleks said:


> Does anybody think hughes will win. All I see is GSP for the win everywhere. I think GSP will be one of Hughes' most difficult match-ups ever. Most of you out there our going by how GSP did against BJ then contrasting it to the way Hughes did against BJ. This will not work because it is different styles of match ups going on in each fight. GSP has tore threw the welterweight division before and after his lost to Hughes , but the true test for GSP is to not lose his head in there. Matt is pretty comfortable now about defending his belt. Since GSP has never held UFC gold, he might have his eyes only set on that then the 9-time defending welterweight champion. Not trying to sound Hughes bias but all of you people who think GSP is going to come in here and stomp Matt Hughes need to wake up.



naw.. ppl just like GSP alot more.. he is a more exciting fighter.. and has a more likeable personality..


----------



## TeamPunishment5

*ufc 65*

no matter the outcome the fight card so far will be amazing. I think that Sylvia will win the Heavyweight fight but the Welterweight title could go iether way.


----------



## mike08

Yea I too am one that thinks GPS will pull it off this time, it will not be a walk in the park. And for the above poster , i really agree about the KO thing, I don't care how many times hughes thinks or wants to knock his opponent out. He will not do it or even do it sometime soon, thats just not his style and it seems like he is trying to change his style to stand up instead of ground and pound because he has ground and pounded so many of his opponents so far.

If Hughes beats GSP, I will even place money on it that it will not be from KO but a submission instead.


----------



## johnbender

*Hughes GRRRRRRRRRR*

Well I've been against hughes for quite awhile now, mostely because of his attitude, plus hes not much of an exciting fighter to watch. I especially hate him for the Gracie Tshirt he made. Routing against him in every fight Ive seen.
I have to take my hat off to him for beating so many good fighters, its frustrates me lol

As much as I hate him though, he IS one of the most dominant fighters Ive seen come out of MMA, 

I just hope Im right this time With St Pierre, Ive been watching THAT GUY for awhile now too and if anyone can smarten up Highes once and for all, he can


----------



## iwasthere

mike08 said:


> Yea I too am one that thinks GPS will pull it off this time, it will not be a walk in the park.


hehe GPS... atleast we'll always know where he is...


----------



## T.B.

Here is what I've found:










*UFC Welterweight Title Fight* 
[41-4-0] Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre [12-1-0] 

*UFC Heavyweight Title Fight* 
[22-2-0] Tim Sylvia vs. Jeff Monson [22-5-0] 

[7-0-0] Brandon Vera vs. Frank Mir [9-2-0] 

[10-4-0] Alessio Sakara vs. Wilson Gouveia [7-4-0] 

[25-7-0] Joe Stevenson vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima [17-4-2] 

*Fights That May Not Be Broadcast* 

[13-6-0] Nick Diaz vs. Graison Tibau [11-3-0] 

[3-2-0] Brad Imes vs. Antoni Hardonk [4-2-0] 

[11-3-0] James Irvin vs. Hector Ramirez [6-1-1] 

[5-0-0] Jake O'Brien vs. Josh Shockman [1-0-0]


----------



## Fighter J

Soleks said:


> Does anybody think hughes will win. All I see is GSP for the win everywhere. I think GSP will be one of Hughes' most difficult match-ups ever. Most of you out there our going by how GSP did against BJ then contrasting it to the way Hughes did against BJ. This will not work because it is different styles of match ups going on in each fight. GSP has tore threw the welterweight division before and after his lost to Hughes , but the true test for GSP is to not lose his head in there. Matt is pretty comfortable now about defending his belt. Since GSP has never held UFC gold, he might have his eyes only set on that then the 9-time defending welterweight champion. Not trying to sound Hughes bias but all of you people who think GSP is going to come in here and stomp Matt Hughes need to wake up.


People just like GSP a lot more than hughes. Hughes is cocky and GSP is likeable


----------



## BrutalKO

..asskicker....that was funny...getting stomped has really gotta suck..embarrassing too....lol!


----------



## onthebrink2

Nick Diaz is not on the main card WTF. He is a very exciting fighter to watch.


----------



## Damone

Pretty lame that Alessio Sakara vs Wilson Gouveia is on the main card, but Diaz vs Tibau may not be broadcasted. 

It's Big Tim's sideburns vs Monson's 5 O'clock shadow!


----------



## BrutalKO

...onthebrink2..I agree with you about Nick "Diablo" Diaz. He's a Jiu Jtisu man and when he went toe to toe with Robbie Lawler and KO'd him. Very impressive. Diaz is dangerous up on his feet, and the ground is is bread & butter...Good fighter. Too bad he's not on the fight card. ARCO is gonna be jam-up loud!


----------



## MickWrath

screenamesuck said:


> Well I put my money on there being two new champs that night.


I sure hope so. I dont' care for Hughes or Sylvia. GSP all the way, and I hope Monson sticks to his game and takes Sylvia down.


----------



## pegcityone

I would love to see GSP stomp Matt Hughes, and I like Hughes a lot as a fighter. Personally, I think that, yeah, he's arrogant but he can back it up and he's realistic. I don't think he buys into his hype that much, he just knows he's good and acts appropriately.

And as much as I want to see the title with GSP, I have to give my logical advantage to Matt Hughes. I wasn't overly impressed with GSP's performance over Penn, so I wouldn't use that to compare his ability with Hughes. I definitely this St. Pierre CAN win, I just don't think the odds are in his favor.


----------



## kaiser1041

well i want to see matt hughes regain his title just to piss off my ugly mate lee hester he actully looks like tim sylvia and hates hughes


----------



## k doggy dog

I'm sorry but GSP will smash Country Breakfast Hughes with ease. I can't wait till it happens! 

WAR GSP!


----------



## sxrxnrr

Fighter J said:


> People just like GSP a lot more than hughes. Hughes is cocky and GSP is likeable


Did you hear him after the BJ fight? rambling about how he likes america and that we should just get along. I wanted to puke, he is likable if he is not talking. But then again I like Matt Hughes when he is not talking as well.


----------



## Maniac

My predictions of the night are :

Matt Hughes is gonna win unanimous decision

Sylvia KO Monson 2:00 into first round

Mir Submit Brandon Vera 

thats what i think any way i think that frank mir deserves to beat vera and have another shot at tim sylvia after all he never lost his title he should of had a rematch at it straight away like when sylvia got done for steroids or when mir snapped his arm off


----------



## BrutalKO

*Hughes vs St. Pierre II*

...Well both Hughes & St. Pierre fought BJ Penn. Hughes 2nd time...beat up BJ. St. Pierre ( who's been out of action a while) , won a decision over Penn but he was beaten bloody. Hard call...GSP & Hughes will be a war no doubt.


----------



## Maniac

will be a war no doubt but i think that sylvia lidell and hughes are untouchable at the moment


----------



## k doggy dog

Maniac said:


> will be a war no doubt but i think that sylvia lidell and hughes are untouchable at the moment


None are untouchable, especially Sylvia. Country breakfast has shown in his last fight that he can't stand and bang and as long as GSP can keep him on his feet (and he can) then Matt will get KTFO. I give him 2 rounds maybe 3.


----------



## Wade Plumlee

*hughes vs. gsp*

gsp doesn't match up good against matt. matt is going to take to the ground and mess up gsp.


----------



## Wade Plumlee

thats right! those guys are going to hold the belt for a long time!


----------



## Maniac

k doggy dog said:


> None are untouchable, especially Sylvia. Country breakfast has shown in his last fight that he can't stand and bang and as long as GSP can keep him on his feet (and he can) then Matt will get KTFO. I give him 2 rounds maybe 3.


i disagree Andrei Arlovski is one of the best stand up in UFC and sylvia got back up after AA dished out all he had on him and knocked him out sylvias not going anywhere


----------



## anton

gsp > hughes
sylvia > monson (unfortunately)
vera > mir


----------



## sxrxnrr

Wade Plumlee said:


> gsp doesn't match up good against matt. matt is going to take to the ground and mess up gsp.


Did you watch the first match? Matt does not just dominate GSP on the ground, GSP is very good on his back and I dont think Matt will simply GnP him out. I am not say he cant do it I am saying that it will not be simple. 

Standing GSP > Matt
GnP GSP < Matt
Submissions GSP = Matt even thought in the last match Matt did submit him I think that they are about equal.

GSP vs Matt is a very good match up I will take GSP just because I like him better.


----------



## Maniac

anton said:


> gsp > hughes
> sylvia > monson (unfortunately)
> vera > mir


No way man Mirs gonna win this one he has to


----------



## k doggy dog

Maniac said:


> i disagree Andrei Arlovski is one of the best stand up in UFC and sylvia got back up after AA dished out all he had on him and knocked him out sylvias not going anywhere


I can respect that, Timmy has gotten better but he is still clumsy and slow and if UFC gets any real HW competition he would get destroyed.


----------



## hutchykurt

If Mir was at the top of his game and brings it on the 18th then I could see him beating The Truth. Otherwise, The Truth sends a message across the HW division with a 1st or 2nd round TKO because Mir will get gassed. He's never really been a super cardio fighter. Brandon Vera has the ground game to defend himself, lots of explosive kicks to keep Mir from the takedown and a good reach and jab to keep it standing. Advantage: The Truth

Mir is talented and I'd like to see him make it back to Top of the Hill but he has to get through The Truth first bro.


----------



## Maniac

k doggy dog said:


> I can respect that, Timmy has gotten better but he is still clumsy and slow and if UFC gets any real HW competition he would get destroyed.


Clumsy and Slow ??? did you see how quick he nailed Arlovski with that upper cut if he was clumsy and slow he wouldnt of beaten the pound for pound Andrei Arlovski as for getting destroyed when it comes to 2 guys such as arlovski and tim that have two sledgehammers as fists any one can get destroyed if he started to work on his ground defense he would be a good all rounded fighter


----------



## k doggy dog

Maniac said:


> Clumsy and Slow ??? did you see how quick he nailed Arlovski with that upper cut if he was clumsy and slow he wouldnt of beaten the pound for pound Andrei Arlovski as for getting destroyed when it comes to 2 guys such as arlovski and tim that have two sledgehammers as fists any one can get destroyed if he started to work on his ground defense he would be a good all rounded fighter



All I'm saying is that if Timmy was to fight some real competition say Josh Barnett, Cro Cop or god forbid Fedor he would be annihilated in no time. If he didn’t have such a reach advantage over Jeff Monson I’d easily give it to him. That said he is the champ and he deserves his belt, as well as the right to wear it in the shower and everywhere else he goes.


----------



## Maniac

k doggy dog said:


> All I'm saying is that if Timmy was to fight some real competition say Josh Barnett, Cro Cop or god forbid Fedor he would be annihilated in no time. If he didn’t have such a reach advantage over Jeff Monson I’d easily give it to him. That said he is the champ and he deserves his belt, as well as the right to wear it in the shower and everywhere else he goes.


When it comes to fighters like Crocop and Fedor its first to the lucky hit if fedor and sylvia ever go at it its gonna end up in a 1 hit ko but sylvia has never been KO'd in MMA


----------



## daman5

Predictions

[41-4-0] Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre [12-1-0]
GSP ALL THE WAY

UFC Heavyweight Title Fight
[22-2-0] Tim Sylvia vs. Jeff Monson [22-5-0]
I dont want to say it, but Sylvia


[7-0-0] Brandon Vera vs. Frank Mir [9-2-0]
Vera is good, but im saying Mir

[10-4-0] Alessio Sakara vs. Wilson Gouveia [7-4-0]
Sakara for sure

[25-7-0] Joe Stevenson vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima [17-4-2]
hummmm.............. toughy, I'd say Joe 


Fights That May Not Be Broadcast

[13-6-0] Nick Diaz vs. Graison Tibau [11-3-0]
I really like the explosiveness of Diaz, but im still going to say Tibau

[3-2-0] Brad Imes vs. Antoni Hardonk [4-2-0]
Hardonk

[11-3-0] James Irvin vs. Hector Ramirez [6-1-1]
Hector, i have seen him fight once.. and he looked really good.. he should be a good up and commer

[5-0-0] Jake O'Brien vs. Josh Shockman [1-0-0]
lol, O'Brian


----------



## Maniac

daman5 said:


> Predictions
> 
> [41-4-0] Matt Hughes vs. Georges St. Pierre [12-1-0]
> GSP ALL THE WAY
> 
> UFC Heavyweight Title Fight
> [22-2-0] Tim Sylvia vs. Jeff Monson [22-5-0]
> I dont want to say it, but Sylvia
> 
> 
> [7-0-0] Brandon Vera vs. Frank Mir [9-2-0]
> Vera is good, but im saying Mir
> 
> [10-4-0] Alessio Sakara vs. Wilson Gouveia [7-4-0]
> Sakara for sure
> 
> [25-7-0] Joe Stevenson vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima [17-4-2]
> hummmm.............. toughy, I'd say Joe
> 
> 
> Fights That May Not Be Broadcast
> 
> [13-6-0] Nick Diaz vs. Graison Tibau [11-3-0]
> I really like the explosiveness of Diaz, but im still going to say Tibau
> 
> [3-2-0] Brad Imes vs. Antoni Hardonk [4-2-0]
> Hardonk
> 
> [11-3-0] James Irvin vs. Hector Ramirez [6-1-1]
> Hector, i have seen him fight once.. and he looked really good.. he should be a good up and commer
> 
> [5-0-0] Jake O'Brien vs. Josh Shockman [1-0-0]
> lol, O'Brian


if it turns out that way i would be ahappy man dont know if GSP has what it takes to beat Hughes tho


----------



## k doggy dog

Maniac said:


> When it comes to fighters like Crocop and Fedor its first to the lucky hit if fedor and sylvia ever go at it its gonna end up in a 1 hit ko but sylvia has never been KO'd in MMA


Laughable! Fedor would dominate a fight against Tim, no doubt. Tim has heart just not the tools. He is basically the equivalent of a Special Olympics gold medalist.


----------



## daman5

k doggy dog said:


> Laughable! Fedor would dominate a fight against Tim, no doubt. Tim has heart just not the tools. He is basically the equivalent of a Special Olympics gold medalist.


AHAH so true!!


----------



## bigcg98

*Alot of wishful thinking going on...*

theres no reason for anyone to believe the outcome won't be the same between Hughes and GSP. Hughes is still as good as he ever was and I don't see much change in GSP either. BJ Penn was smashing GSP's face when they fought, so I don't think that was a good barometer. Penn by the way was just crying sour grapes about Hughes cause he gassed with both GSP and Hughes. It doesn't matter how you lost...you just LOST. Rib injuries are part of the game, jsut like stamina and the ability to take a beating. (Hughes has done that several times...remember Trigg?) Anyway, I regress...Hughes will win with superior conditioning and the ability to take the best GNP can dish. The only way he loses is if GNP catches him like Penn did in a RNC or something. Hughes has been suceptible to be submitted when he gets careless.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7

GSP all the way! GSP is just as strong as Hughes and as fast or faster then Hughes.


----------



## Maniac

daman5 said:


> AHAH so true!!


got a couple of last things to say about sylvia...

1. When it comes to two Excellent fighters such as Fedor and Tim it could go either way if Tim connects with his right hand call it a KO Fedor is a much better fighter than Tim Sylvia but alls it takes is one hit and lights out could go either way.

2. Sylvia has every right to be cocky in his interview for UFC 59 his words were "I think i finally have Arlovski figured out" and he did props to the guy cmon admit it with the way the HW division is now the only threat that sylvia has is Vera which i doubt Arlovski who might not get a title shot for a long time to come now and Frank Mir whos career could be coming to an end


----------



## daman5

Maniac said:


> got a couple of last things to say about sylvia...
> 
> 1. When it comes to two Excellent fighters such as Fedor and Tim it could go either way if Tim connects with his right hand call it a KO Fedor is a much better fighter than Tim Sylvia but alls it takes is one hit and lights out could go either way.
> 
> 2. Sylvia has every right to be cocky in his interview for UFC 59 his words were "I think i finally have Arlovski figured out" and he did props to the guy cmon admit it with the way the HW division is now the only threat that sylvia has is Vera which i doubt Arlovski who might not get a title shot for a long time to come now and Frank Mir whos career could be coming to an end


If Tim had to fight Fedor he'd shit his pants again


----------



## Maniac

daman5 said:


> If Tim had to fight Fedor he'd shit his pants again


It is a possibility but he could still just as well knock him out


----------



## daman5

Maniac said:


> It is a possibility but he could still just as well knock him out


Yup, every fighter has a chance to knock out another fighter..... but the likely hood of Tim doing that is very very very very low... so thats why Fedro would whoop his ass  yes IF Tim hit him it MIGHT be over


----------



## Maniac

daman5 said:


> Yup, every fighter has a chance to knock out another fighter..... but the likely hood of Tim doing that is very very very very low... so thats why Fedro would whoop his ass  yes IF Tim hit him it MIGHT be over


alot of people said he wouldnt KO arlovski as well


----------



## daman5

Maniac said:


> alot of people said he wouldnt KO arlovski as well


Ya, but Arlovski isn't nearly as good a Fedor, lol so to say that Fedor is anything like Arlovski is a bad comparasion

so ... yes he has a punchers chance, but the that chance is about 4.3%... but if he shat his pants that percentage would increase to 9.5%, because really who wants to fight a guy who stinks


----------



## Maniac

daman5 said:


> Ya, but Arlovski isn't nearly as good a Fedor, lol so to say that Fedor is anything like Arlovski is a bad comparasion
> 
> so ... yes he has a punchers chance, but the that chance is about 4.3%... but if he shat his pants that percentage would increase to 9.5%, because really who wants to fight a guy who stinks


too shay


----------



## daman5

Maniac said:


> if it turns out that way i would be ahappy man dont know if GSP has what it takes to beat Hughes tho


People underestimate him, Matt pulled out a nice arm bar, but GSP was going into the fight thinking that this guy is amazing and that GSP has no chance, now he has confidence in himself, and if you do watch the last fight they had, GSP was whooping his ASS, and if GSP keeps his head calm and looks for that win, hell do it...

and its funny because the mind game of Hughes is to say that GSP is a B level fighter, AHAHA now GSP has confidence and Hughes has just pissed him off.... dont expect this to go very long either way.. or a pure domination by GSP

now im saying that, is what going to happen and % on the fight is 93% on GSP, and 7% for Hughes... and the only reason why it might be a lose for GSP is because Hughes might try something out of no where and if GSP keeps calm he will see that its going to be over in no time ... but id put my money on GSP


----------



## grnlt

Arctic Cat F7 said:


> GSP all the way! GSP is just as strong as Hughes and as fast or faster then Hughes.


:laugh: GSP is nowhere near as strong as Hughes


----------



## daman5

grnlt said:


> :laugh: GSP is nowhere near as strong as Hughes


faster leaner .. and stronger.. just because Xyiance says hughes is strong doesn't make it so.... GSP completly over powers Hughes


----------



## grnlt

Id bet my left nut Hughes is way stronger than GSP. Anyone with a brain would know that. I thinkyou are joking about GSP being stronger....you had me going there for a minute


----------



## daman5

grnlt said:


> Id bet my left nut Hughes is way stronger than GSP. Anyone with a brain would know that. I thinkyou are joking about GSP being stronger....you had me going there for a minute


This post doesn't even deserve this responce.


----------



## STONEMAN

*Hughes Will Win Again!*

*GSP is a great fighter-he will more than likely be the champ someday. November 18th will not be that day! Matt Hughes IS stronger and IS more skilled and has shown time and time again that he is a true champion. Has anyone defended their title more times than he has. That list would be very short. You need to understand Matt's background to realize why he is so dominant! GSP has alot of class, but unfortunately for him-class does not win belt's!!*


----------



## asskicker

STONEMAN said:


> *GSP is a great fighter-he will more than likely be the champ someday. November 18th will not be that day! Matt Hughes IS stronger and IS more skilled and has shown time and time again that he is a true champion. Has anyone defended their title more times than he has. That list would be very short. You need to understand Matt's background to realize why he is so dominant! GSP has alot of class, but unfortunately for him-class does not win belt's!!*


You obviously dont know enough about GSP. I will give Matt his credit because he deserves it as much as anyone. But anyone that knows alot about both fighters knows GSP and Hughes' strength is pretty close, GSP is more well rounded and possibly has more all around skill than anyone in the UFC. Every dog has his day and I think November 18 will be that day for Matt Hughes. I think GSP is ready to be champ and has what it takes. Matt has been a great champion but I think its time for him to move over for GSP who will be another great champion.


----------



## daman5

STONEMAN said:


> *GSP is a great fighter-he will more than likely be the champ someday. November 18th will not be that day! Matt Hughes IS stronger and IS more skilled and has shown time and time again that he is a true champion. Has anyone defended their title more times than he has. That list would be very short. You need to understand Matt's background to realize why he is so dominant! GSP has alot of class, but unfortunately for him-class does not win belt's!!*


....... ummmm... Matt is only a wrestler, and he's prolly one of the best wrestlers in the UFC, but wrestling only gets you so far in MMA. The more recent UFC is finally geting to see what MMA is, and seeing how well rounded the fighters are... and they will be taking your belts away

Anderson Silva
GSP
Wanderlei Silva (if he fights chuck)
Mark Homminick (just give him a few more fights to get his grove back)

Just wait and see how many "wrestlers" have the belts in a few more PPV events


----------



## esv

The sad thing for gsp is that this may be his one and only shot at the title ever. So if he loses then he may never become champion. because he already lost to matt once. same thing with Arlovski, he lost to Tim twice so he will not get a title shot as long as Tim is champ, which may not be very long come november 18. gsp could get another shot but not untill matt retires or gets beaten.


----------



## daman5

esv said:


> The sad thing for gsp is that this may be his one and only shot at the title ever. So if he loses then he may never become champion. because he already lost to matt once. same thing with Arlovski, he lost to Tim twice so he will not get a title shot as long as Tim is champ, which may not be very long come november 18. gsp could get another shot but not untill matt retires or gets beaten.


ya, thats true. It's how the UFC works, and in that retrospect its really gay


----------



## Maniac

Monsons gonna get his head smashed into the octagon and be a brocolli for the rest of his life he doesnt know what hes getting into


----------



## steveo412

GSP is a more well rounded fighter than hughes. His stand up is way better, but Hughes has awesome takedowns


----------



## esv

Maniac said:


> Monsons gonna get his head smashed into the octagon and be a brocolli for the rest of his life he doesnt know what hes getting into


lol that is probably the most likely thing to happen.


----------



## Zell

You can't question Hughes being a great champ.But he has also become a great asshole.Sometimes when these guys think that they are untouchable they get a real surprise.I think GSP has the skills to get/keep the belt.


----------



## Heggi

I think gsp and silva will be the tittle holders 
after this event.
I dont like silva but i cant see how monson
can win this...


----------



## Maniac

Heggi said:


> I think gsp and silva will be the tittle holders
> after this event.
> I dont like silva but i cant see how monson
> can win this...


he cant AA has a better ground game than monson and he had alot of trouble taking the big man down one of the only people that ever have i cant see how monson will get him down


----------



## asskicker

Maniac said:


> he cant AA has a better ground game than monson and he had alot of trouble taking the big man down one of the only people that ever have i cant see how monson will get him down


AA does not have a better ground game than Monson. Monson has one of the best ground games in the UFC, its really underrated. He is a ADCC world champion.


----------



## buckmas

Grantes matt hughes is a good fighter, but GSP is b far the better in my view, come fight time GSP is going to reconstruct matt's face, when matt goes back to the farm, even the animals won't recognize him.


----------



## JawShattera

If monson can bring tim down he could easily win. If not tim could easily win.


----------



## Haplo 913

I hope GSP spin kicks Hughes in the MF'n face.


----------



## MattyBoy

Bob Sacramento said:


> I have to agree with that, Sylvia's ground game is just not up to the same level as Monson, not to suggest Monson is some type of wizard on the ground...
> I would like to see GSP win, he was just unlucky in their last encounter, this time he will show his experience along side his talent.


What are you talking about monsoon is the world abbu dabbi wrestling champion of the world he is a wizard on the ground and i agree that this is going to be one of the most boring fights in the world unless Monsoon gets some nice stomach punches in


----------



## MattyBoy

onthebrink2 said:


> Nick Diaz is not on the main card WTF. He is a very exciting fighter to watch.


Thats what I was thinking he is just such an incredible fighter I just cam't believe oh well looks like a good card


----------



## Maniac

JawShattera said:


> If monson can bring tim down he could easily win. If not tim could easily win.


yeah but if he does get him down sylvias gonna stand back up and as soon as monson goes for the take down he'll come at him with the big knees and then end it with a right hand when hes rocked but if monson does win which i doubt he will he would have earnt my respect


----------



## steveo412

Maniac said:


> yeah but if he does get him down sylvias gonna stand back up and as soon as monson goes for the take down he'll come at him with the big knees and then end it with a right hand when hes rocked but if monson does win which i doubt he will he would have earnt my respect


Everytime Sylvia has been put on the groundin the UFC he has lost quick. Arlovski beet him seconds after he took him down and then so did mir. I think if he gets tooken down he is screwed, but i think he is just to tall and heavy for monson to overpower and take down.


----------



## Ken Shamrock

Go Georges St. Pierre! I can't wait for UFC 65: Bad Intentions, the card is looking great and the two title fight main events look solid.


----------



## Maniac

steveo412 said:


> Everytime Sylvia has been put on the groundin the UFC he has lost quick. Arlovski beet him seconds after he took him down and then so did mir. I think if he gets tooken down he is screwed, but i think he is just to tall and heavy for monson to overpower and take down.


Thats what i mean when he goes for the take down monsons gonna have some trouble and by then sylvia has landed a few knees and knocked him out but if monson does get him to the ground it could very well be over


----------



## RodneyPierce

Man, i cant belive people STILL hate matt hughes, whats the deal? I think its because you are all just salty, and dont like the fact that the midwest has dominated a few wieght classes for quite a while..... Militechs samp isnt on a downhill slide either. Hughes wasnt very impressive last fight, but I put money on him coming alot more prepared for this fight. It showed him somethign last time, you cant just count on take downs. We will see what happens. I do also like GSP, and IF, IF hughes looses, then there really isnt a better champion in this weight class. I like both guys, but some people just dont give hughes any credit......


----------



## Maniac

RodneyPierce said:


> Man, i cant belive people STILL hate matt hughes, whats the deal? I think its because you are all just salty, and dont like the fact that the midwest has dominated a few wieght classes for quite a while..... Militechs samp isnt on a downhill slide either. Hughes wasnt very impressive last fight, but I put money on him coming alot more prepared for this fight. It showed him somethign last time, you cant just count on take downs. We will see what happens. I do also like GSP, and IF, IF hughes looses, then there really isnt a better champion in this weight class. I like both guys, but some people just dont give hughes any credit......


How was he not impressive last fight he man handled BJ Penn


----------



## RodneyPierce

agreed, but he wasnt impressize untill mr penns cardio was GONE. Anyhow, hughes is a great champion, and I think he will keep it for a while still. Anyhow, point being, there are just a bunch of midwest haters on this forum..........


----------



## Maniac

RodneyPierce said:


> agreed, but he wasnt impressize untill mr penns cardio was GONE. Anyhow, hughes is a great champion, and I think he will keep it for a while still. Anyhow, point being, there are just a bunch of midwest haters on this forum..........


I dont particuarly like him but i respect him as an athlete and that just proves that hughes is the better fighter his cardio is better than Penns


----------



## khaldun007

RodneyPierce said:


> agreed, but he wasnt impressize untill mr penns cardio was GONE. Anyhow, hughes is a great champion, and I think he will keep it for a while still. Anyhow, point being, there are just a bunch of midwest haters on this forum..........


just to clarify what you mean. Hughes wasn't impressive until the third round where BJ's dislocated rib and his inability to breathe caused him to lose. It was bj who caused it taking matts back not anything matt did. and pathetically, it still took him like a minute to take bj out. If it wasn't for that injury, matt would have been gone at the end of the second.


----------



## Maniac

khaldun007 said:


> just to clarify what you mean. Hughes wasn't impressive until the third round where BJ's dislocated rib and his inability to breathe caused him to lose. It was bj who caused it taking matts back not anything matt did. and pathetically, it still took him like a minute to take bj out. If it wasn't for that injury, matt would have been gone at the end of the second.


Injured ribs and shit are a part of the game all of you's love BJ penn so much when mir broke Tim Sylvias arm no one was making excuses then its a part of the game not matt hughes fault that he broke BJ's Ribs thats bj's stop making excuses BJ doesnt deserve another title shot and i think his next fight he will get KO'd


----------



## ozz525

Maniac said:


> Injured ribs and shit are a part of the game all of you's love BJ penn so much when mir broke Tim Sylvias arm no one was making excuses then its a part of the game not matt hughes fault that he broke BJ's Ribs thats bj's stop making excuses BJ doesnt deserve another title shot and i think his next fight he will get KO'd


i agree that u should not make any excuses but he does, derserve another shot i don't care what anyone says he does.


----------



## Hughesfan2791

I really hope Hughes retains the title. :cheeky4: GSP :cheeky4:


----------



## steveo412

ozz525 said:


> i agree that u should not make any excuses but he does, derserve another shot i don't care what anyone says he does.


He has got to get a couple wins in the UFC before getting a shot. the guy is 0-2 since he came back. guys like GSP, TUF4 winner, and Diego should all get shots before Penn should.


----------



## RodneyPierce

I like Penn and Hughes, and I think Hughes will retain the title this time against St Pierre


----------



## RodneyPierce

I like Penn and Hughes, and I think Hughes will retain the title this time against St Pierre :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## elikhom

GSP is going to kick MH's ass. I actually bet $100 on it. A colleague from work was MH classmate in highschool and he's a huge MH fan. He's gonna lose $100 for that


----------



## asskicker

steveo412 said:


> He has got to get a couple wins in the UFC before getting a shot. the guy is 0-2 since he came back. guys like GSP, TUF4 winner, and Diego should all get shots before Penn should.


I agree he needs to get some wins under his belt before he gets another shot. But I actually think a healthy BJ Penn has the best chance out of anyone of beating Matt Hughes. I think GSPs gonna beat Hughes too but the way BJ matches up with Matt is better than how GSP does.


----------



## Hughesfan2791

In my opinion Penn is better than GSP, and Hughes beat Penn so Hughes should beat GSP. If GSP does win (which he won't) and Penn gets another shot at the belt GSP wont be walking away the champ.


----------



## MildBurden

We've all waited patiently for this one. Matt Hughes is a cocky, physically strong s.o.b.. Georges St-Pierre is well rounded, very quick and equally strong. I look back a bit, Hughes had a lot of trouble with Frank Trigg's strength. He was in a bad position in both Trigg fights, but, he did (and does) find a way to win. When GSP fought Trigg, he dismantled him. It was like he was fighting a little kid. Easily one of the most dominant performances I have ever seen. At UFC 50, GSP looked good, and Hughes slow, and not so dominant, but once again, he found the will to win. If GSP learned anything from that fight, I think it's to be more aggressive. Standing, it's no contest to me. St-Pierre is the more talented of the two. I also believe "Rush" has the ground game that has steadily improved since 50. I have a hard time believing Hughes will find a way through this buzz saw this time around. GSP will win, possibly by rear naked choke, most likely by a punishing decision. This should be a war though. Hughes is never to be underestimated.


----------



## steveo412

asskicker said:


> I agree he needs to get some wins under his belt before he gets another shot. But I actually think a healthy BJ Penn has the best chance out of anyone of beating Matt Hughes. I think GSPs gonna beat Hughes too but the way BJ matches up with Matt is better than how GSP does.


OH definetly If penn fights hughes when he is in shape I give Matt Hughes or St pierre absolutely no chance at beating him. But in his las 2 fights he has looked like he has had a spoon in the ice cream instead of his ass on the treadmill. But no doubt he is the most skilled, he is just the worst trained. Hughes only tool is the takedown to ground and pound. And BJ is the best in the business when on his back.


----------



## x X CLoud X x

GO PIERRE, we need a new Champ


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

*this is a tough decision but here it goes*

i think although gsp is a great well rounded fighter that matt hughes will win and everyone under estimates his fighting skills as hes kept the title for this long and therefore must have been good to keep it all this time so go matt!!!


----------



## Wade Plumlee

We don't need no new champ. Matt hughes is the best pound for pound fighter out there ever. Matt will always find a way to beat the guy across the octogan.


----------



## asskicker

Wade Plumlee said:


> We don't need no new champ. Matt hughes is the best pound for pound fighter out there ever. Matt will always find a way to beat the guy across the octogan.


Are you calling him the best pound for pound fighter ever in MMA or in UFC?


----------



## ramcalgaryr

matt hughes is the best pound for pound fighter out there .....what in the ....have you been smokin...there is at least 10 guys who are better pound for pound


----------



## Maniac

my prediction Hughes round 5


----------



## ramcalgaryr

he is hoping that pierre sends hughes face first into the xyience logo....

Joe says,"hey Matt what is the last thing you remember?"
Matt replies," did I win?"
Joe laughs and says,"only if it was a eat french fists in the middle of the ring contest."


----------



## El_Padre

Hi all, Being rather new to the MMA world, I can only judge by what I've read in different forums / threads.

My vote would go to GSP ... :thumbsup: 

OK, I may be a bit biased because I'm French


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

lol nevermind what happens in ufc 65 it will be amazing but i dont know how i am going to see it  but chins up this is going to be a great ufc indeed although i am hoping that matt pulls out all the stops and kicks some ass!


----------



## KillerG

Well Matt Hughes beat BJ Penn when BJ had 2 weeks notice. Im no expert in MMA but i would say 2 weeks notice doesnt help.

Matt is a mad cardio/physical freak and trains 24/7

BJ even says the training he does isnt what he should, its more of a fun/ normal training, nothing like Matt does. He runs acros the beach, trains with friends etc. And with 2 weeks notice its not like a step up in training will make a big difference.

IMO i think BJ may have beat Matt in the fight, if not took it a few more rounds in full shape. 

Looking foreward to seeing it soon. Im UK so have to download it but meh, least i get a on deman replay


----------



## asskicker

Before that fight was scheduled I believe BJ was supposed to fight on October 14 so he shouldve been preparing to fight already anyway.


----------



## khaldun007

for the billionth time. BJ PENN WAS INJURED in the second round taking matt's back in a freak accident. Otherwise the triangle and armbar would have finished him, or he would have finished him teh next round simple as that. matt hughes was losing BADLY and a weird rib injury stopped him from breathing, yet he still made it back for the third round. NOBODY can beat a fully conditioned bj if he doesnt sustain some freak injury. 
GO GSP. matt hughes needs a break.


----------



## loller90278

i dunno why you guys are getting worked up over gsp and matt hughes.. or even silvia and monson, when the real bout is going to be:

[15-4-0] Karo Parisyan vs. Jake Shields [16-4-1]


watch out for parisyan, hes a monster!
i predict first round submission.


----------



## steveo412

loller90278 said:


> i dunno why you guys are getting worked up over gsp and matt hughes.. or even silvia and monson, when the real bout is going to be:
> 
> [15-4-0] Karo Parisyan vs. Jake Shields [16-4-1]
> 
> 
> watch out for parisyan, hes a monster!
> i predict first round submission.


Man is that fight even happening anymore. I was lookin forward to it. Jake shields is damn good to.


----------



## Steve-d

GSP, GSP, GSP, GSP

Thats all i can say now!


----------



## astash

I'm at work right now and I can't get tomorrow out of my head


----------



## Maniac

gonna be a good ppv Will a new champ be crowned or will Sylvia | Hughes defend again and who will be the new number 1 contender, rising heavyweight Brandon "The Truth" Vera or the allways good sometimes Frank Mir


----------



## arwoodco

bigcg98 said:


> Penn by the way was just crying sour grapes about Hughes cause he gassed with both GSP and Hughes. It doesn't matter how you lost...you just LOST. Rib injuries are part of the game, jsut like stamina and the ability to take a beating.


Maybe take a step back and see your own bias? 

How is getting temporarily hurt, as Hughes was with Trigg, the same as having a broken rib? 

BJ Penn went from kicking Hughes ass to barely able to do anything, when his rib was broke. He went down about 4 notches to sub-fighter when his rib was broke. 

What was funny was when Hughes and GSP were being interviewed about their upcoming fight and Hughes mentioned that there was no one who compete at his level, save GSP. And then about 2 minutes later, he mentions that GSP almost got his ass whooped by Penn. So, one minute he says Penn is nothing and GSP is top contenter and the next, he says Penn was better than GSP. 

Not exactly logical, but he has to come off on top, so how else are you going to explain it away? 

Now, I like Hughes, he is cool and all, but my rational mind can not accept that he is better than Penn. 

I guess the moral of the story is to pray while getting whooped and miracles can happen. Maybe this time it will be GSP praying for the miracle and pulling off the victory. 

Why do I have a feeling, though, Hughes is going to stay the champion.. Man, GSP better not get caught in some silly submission again.. 


Tony.


----------



## arwoodco

MattyBoy said:


> What are you talking about monsoon is the world abbu dabbi wrestling champion of the world he is a wizard on the ground and i agree that this is going to be one of the most boring fights in the world unless Monsoon gets some nice stomach punches in


I hope Monson gets KO'd. Just read he is an anarchist/anti-capitalist, yet has a Master's in pyschology. 

Now, how is one with a masters degree also: 

"a person who seeks to overturn by violence all constituted forms and institutions of society and government, with no purpose of establishing any other system of order in the place of that destroyed."

Yes, if you had a purpose of establishing a better form of government, I could see you as educated, but how is destroying all forms of government and then having no idea what to do next, intelligent? 

Also, how will capitalist Xyience get him on board to do a slot of advertising? Will he burn all of his checks from the capitalist UFC? Or just promote "anarchy" in the octagon, similar to how enviromentalists drive SUVs? 


Tony


----------



## Stapler

I see a great battle between Matt Hughes and Georges St. Pierre, it definitely wont be a one way fight. However.. I'm kind of leaning torward Hughes, he can really go that extra mile when he is evenly matched and win with his excellent cardio. Much like he did against BJ Penn.

Now for the heavyweight championship, i like both fighters..ill admit that, although ive kind of been iffy about Sylvia lately. Especially since that crack about him saying Jeff Monson is to small to be a heavyweight. First of all, 5'9" is average height, and height doesnt make you a heavyweight anyways. Jeff Monson is built like a tank, alot bigger than Tim Sylvia. So yeah..I think Monson will be very persistant with the takedown and eventually submit Sylvia unless Sylvia maintain his distance using his obvious reach to his advantage. actually, ever since his quick loss to Frank Mir by submission ive had some doubts..although he didnt tap, it seemed like he was about to free himself but the ref called it because he saw his arm snap back, although thats a different subject all together. He's got good takedown defense and he should really concentrate on that when going into this fight if he wants to walk away with his belt. If his takedown defense isnt 100% it may be a short night for him.


----------



## Therainnman

Please...enough of that crap about MH having a better cardio then GSP... wake up...MH as a huge heart and is strong like an Ox (his back strength is unbelievable...)... But GSP striking ability, the lightness and sheer speed of his footwork and the tempo that he inflict over is opponent is too much for MH... once on the floor, the one on top should be able to dominate...'should'.... 

I hope GSP wins to bring a new era ...an era where Champion are more balanced fighters...less like bullies...sorry MH fans!

My 2 cents


----------



## etifad

or go to the sports bar and spend the money on beer
etifad


----------



## Tango87

arwoodco said:


> I hope Monson gets KO'd. Just read he is an anarchist/anti-capitalist, yet has a Master's in pyschology.
> 
> Now, how is one with a masters degree also:
> 
> "a person who seeks to overturn by violence all constituted forms and institutions of society and government, with no purpose of establishing any other system of order in the place of that destroyed."
> 
> Yes, if you had a purpose of establishing a better form of government, I could see you as educated, but how is destroying all forms of government and then having no idea what to do next, intelligent?
> 
> Also, how will capitalist Xyience get him on board to do a slot of advertising? Will he burn all of his checks from the capitalist UFC? Or just promote "anarchy" in the octagon, similar to how enviromentalists drive SUVs?
> 
> 
> Tony


Well Just to explain his stance a little more and step away from the UFC fight I will help enlighten you. Just because you feel a certain way does not mean you have no solution to the problem. Simply by reading your quote of him I can easily assume that he may be a Marxist. If that is the case then one could also assume that he would be anti-government and leave the power to the citizens of the country. Granted communism has a base in democracy but the end result is to give power to the people without a leader. Hence there are no TRUE communist countries in society today. Anyways I think Monson is going to get his ass kicked regardless of his political beliefs lol! Good analysis though.


----------



## RearNekid

Here we go...23 hours left. GSP should rock and roll Hughes all over the Octagon, smart quick jabs and lightning kicks. Matt can't play that game. George has to keep to the middle of the ring so to avoid the Hughes Bear Hug Slam(how he tosses 170 lb guys around I don't know.) Stay in the middle George , keep your distance and give him the knee when he shoots. I just put a thousand on GSP this aft. He better win! Also a tip, Monson is going to Sylvia's knee right around, easy win, 1st round.


----------



## HeelHook

did you get that tid-bit of info from the un-biased news source that is FOX "News"?


----------



## RearNekid

i speak from experience , I trained in Brazil, and those guys can beat you much like Hughes...like rolling around with an Anaconda, on the ground it's just a matter of time.
Watch more Discovery channel. you'll see.


----------



## chuck fan (russ)

matt shud win i luv that guy and i want monson 2 kick sylvia's ass and make that giant freak cry for his mum!


----------



## Therainnman

RearNekid said:


> Here we go...23 hours left. GSP should rock and roll Hughes all over the Octagon, smart quick jabs and lightning kicks. Matt can't play that game. George has to keep to the middle of the ring so to avoid the Hughes Bear Hug Slam(how he tosses 170 lb guys around I don't know.) Stay in the middle George , keep your distance and give him the knee when he shoots. I just put a thousand on GSP this aft. He better win! Also a tip, Monson is going to Sylvia's knee right around, easy win, 1st round.


You are 100% right about GSP!!...I just rewatch UFC 50 right now... Incredible how GSP was superior (prior to the arm bar)Both in takedown defense, kicks, punch, speed, agility, ground techniques...and we all know how much GSP has raise his game...It should be a great fight...hope its as long as possible... 

P.S. In those days, Hughes was so much more humble in those days....I miss that!!


----------



## MrLoco

spinning kick to hughes face for the win :laugh:


----------



## loller90278

im sorry to say to all the gsp lovers that, seeing some videos on him ( didnt know too much about him since im not ufc fan ) that he's too wild and reckless.. one mistake is all it takes against hughes, and if it goes to the ground its def gonna be matt hughes.. 

the way i see it the only way gsp can win is gettin in 1 nice shot (or kick) and then jus pounding him till stoppage by ref.


----------



## grawl

hughes sucks, and he's gonna get his ass beat.


----------



## grawl

all it takes is one mistake, and hughes could make a mistake just as easily as anyone. thats when gsp is going to take him out.


----------



## grumpyjenkins

Here we go, I can't wait to see GSP stomp hughes a$$ in the ground.


----------



## Stapler

You can have your opinion but saying Hughes sucks is a very poor statement...I think either fighter could take the win and just because i prefer Hughes over Georges, I would never say Georges sucks. He's a phenomenal athlete and i give them both alot of respect. They are afterall two of the best welterweights in the world in my opinion..


----------



## grumpyjenkins

hopefully they dont give hughes any breaks like the fight with penn when he said he stuck his fingers in his eye. we looked twenty times in slo mo & he did not stick his fingers in hughes eye. hughes just got a free break from the ufc when he was really almost out!


----------



## grumpyjenkins

here we go people were just starting the ppv


----------



## brownpimp88

Joe Stevenson just finished Mishima with a Guilitine. Crowd very anti Mishimi. He had a gay enterance.


----------



## Fletcher

I hope hughes whips gsp like a rented mule


----------



## Fletcher

they are both amazing but I don't believe gsp is the all around fighter that hughes is, which is why I want hughes to win a good fight. I don't want to see some lucky punch


----------



## RStyler

The results thread doesn't seem to be working for all you fans like me...I found this one better...enjoy.

http://www.*******.com/page.php?page=ufc65results

k well it wont let me post the link I guess..but the stared out part is:

mma news (delete the space)

GO GSP!!!!!!!!


----------



## RStyler

wow! lots of 1 rounders


----------



## YoDaddy8u

has the fight started yet??


----------



## YoDaddy8u

hughes gsp that is


----------



## Adrnalnrsh

I LOVE GEORGE! Damn he's a bad ass!


----------



## mmaed

it is over - GSP KOs Hughes at 1:25 of Round 2 - new champ!!


----------



## mmaed

Round 2: Round went the same, until it ended. GSP was destroying Hughes the whole round again, landed a huge high-kick, in a similar position as Chuck Liddell-Renato Sobral. Hughes was rocked and slumped to his back. GSP followed in with many clean punches. The referee let it go despite Hughes clearly being done already. GSP threw a few more punches and a couple of totally vicious elbows. Referee had no choice. New Welterweight champion, and he completely dominated the most established and respected champion in his weight class. At the same time, he avenged his only loss in his pro MMA career.


----------



## eskimo

GSP is the champ


----------



## Pr0d1gy

GSP is the face of the future of the UFC. He should be champ for a long time.


----------



## RodneyPierce

GSP is the new champ, all tho I do disagree witht he domination part. Hughes improved his standup game dirastically from the Penn fight, They pretty much went toe for toe with 1 take down in round 1, and then St Pierre landed a superman punch to the temple, then caught hughes with a jab, and a left hook to rock him, but with only 10 seconds left and didnt have time to finish it. There was also several UNINTENTIONAL groin kicks that slipped up to the nuts, but hughes gathered himself each time. Im sure there will be some haters here that say he was just pussing out, but look at the replays, it was happeneing. Second round more of the same, toe for toe untill Hughes went for a leg grab, GSP caught him with a high kick, shin to the face, and put Hughes on his back. Hughes hung on hile St Pierre rained down punches, then 2 elbows that got the refs attention and ended it. GREAT RESPECT from both fighters towards each other! I was amazed by the AMOUNT OF RESPECT these 2 had for each other! Everyone can stop the Hughes doesnt respect GSP thing, because that isnt true at all. Anyhow, congrats GSP, a new champ and a very deserving one. As all of you know, im a HUGE hughes fan, but this fight just didnt go his way, and I sincerelly congradulate St Pierre on the victory. Congrats GSP! There we go, abit better and abit truer round for round for yah fellas


----------



## Therainnman

Man!! GSP's games was 200% over matt's !!!....WOW!!!!


----------



## Darknesse

I really don't think Hughes got much off at all frankly. It was pretty one sided. Not as one sided as the beating Franklin took, but one sided, nonetheless.


----------



## loller90278

i retake my statement, gsp proved to be the better fighter tonight, dominating hughes through 2 rounds.

but i do believe there might be a report tomorrow on how hughes was injured, it didnt seem he was at 100%


----------



## Touesnard

Yeah, GSP dominated, absolutely. That was the most insane fighting I've seen. GSP is fast as ****.


----------



## gstud

*help*

just got back from work, can anyone tell me where I can see the fight (highlights or something!!!):dunno: 
on the net


----------



## torzan

grawl said:


> hughes sucks, and he's gonna get his ass beat.


Let me guess your 16 and not a mental giant. Do you think you could come up with something a little more insightful to say. There are some of us that actually understand what MMA IS all about.


----------



## RearNekid

you'll have to wait till torrentspy has it. Just as I thought, a good old sparring match was easy for GSP. Try to compare the stand up. I thought Hughes was joking when he said he was going to knock him out(pre fight quotes) but he must of thought he was more unbeatable than he actually was. A legend in his own mind. He is the greatest champion the UFC has seen , but just as he showed Gracie the sport had passed him by, GSP has shown him that the Champion must be dominant in all aspects of the fight game. These low blows
I hear about? GSP is a Black Belt in Karate, he's not going to kick anyone in the jewels, and he has so much control over his kicks(not like Hughes-who almost fell over on his kick attempts) there is no question what he was trying to do with the kicks, which was to weaken the inside leg of Hughes to stun his ability to shoot for a takedown. I saw the replays and he hit him in the upper-inner thigh. He's going to have some awful purple marks there tomorrow.
GSP connected twice to the head of Hughes to daze him and overpowered him in the stand up attack for the decisive win. At 25 years old and the champ, GSP may have that belt for quite a while. See you all in Montreal, Canada for the rematch! I will be there!


----------



## hornet

He didn't seem 100% b/c he was getting dominated by a better fighter not because he was hurt. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

Therainnman said:


> Man!! GSP's games was 200% over matt's !!!....WOW!!!!


It was a mercy killing


----------



## hornet

Overall great fight! GSP put on so much pressure, Matt couldn't even set up for a shoot. I don't think Serra will have much of a chance but I'd like to see Diego get the next fight after him. Matt and BJ will probably rematch for another chance at GSP. Also pretty excited to hear Fertita tell GSP that "the next one will be in Montreal". 
Silvia vs. Monson put me to sleep! Monson tried hard and I give him credit, he just didn't have the reach. Silvia was content to just play defence which blew. I'd like to see them beef up the HW division and bring in a contender, Monson was just too small.
Also, why the hell did they show Hardonck vs Pendergarst fight instead of the Nick Diaz fight? Diaz is always entertaining.


----------



## Gallows

Having watched the fight, George seemed to be intent on kicking high thigh and ended up catching Hughes both times in a bad way, but he was very apologetic and stepped away immediately both times. They did show more class than one would expect based on the trash talk before the event, such as a high five and the odd smirk from Hughes.

I think Hughes avoided his usual attempts to takedown GSP because he knew that it wouldn't easy in any way shape or form.

I'd agree that GSP pretty much dominated the fight, sure there was a couple of low blows, but the outcome would've been the same regardless IMO. It happens to all fighters, and I'm sure Hughes will bounce back just fine and either make another run at his belt or hell, who knows work towards another weight class, to change things up a bit.


----------



## Bones

What did Hughes have to say at the post interview?


----------



## undertow503

He said, he didn't know it was the high kick that put him out, he thought it was a punch. He also said, he doesn't have anything to say, he didn't expect it to go down like how it did.


----------



## Touesnard

He took quite a beating. Looked like he barely knew where he was. If there is a weakness in GSP's style, it hasn't been exploited yet.


----------



## Fate-Tality

Hughes totally got wrecked, in this fight and with BJ Penn (not so much but he woulda lost if yanno...). He thought himself unbeatable and underestimated GSP because of his previous victory over him, unfortunately i think he fell victim to his own hype. He needs to evolve his game if he wants that title back. 

Hes a great fighter and rightly deserves his hall of fame spot waiting for him when he retires, and hes not THAT cocky (on a lil bit but he can afford to be seeing the amount of people he's beaten). I hope he recovers and comes back for more fights.


----------



## triangle choke

Hughes thought he could stand and throw with GSP..BIG MISTAKE!!..GSP is one of the best strikers in the world and Hughes isn't even close ..so the out come wasn't very surprising ..Hughes tried to throw with BJ too and was almost knocked out..im not sure where Matt is getting the idea he's good at striking ..he should of just stuck to ground-and-pound..


----------



## smokey

thats what im saying


----------



## Therainnman

undertow503 said:


> He said, he didn't know it was the high kick that put him out, he thought it was a punch. He also said, he doesn't have anything to say, he didn't expect it to go down like how it did.


What was pitifull is seing that Hughues wasn't able to congratulate GSP for his win, although GSP was a gentlemen saying that Hughes was the best fighter he ever fought and to keep his head high, that he would get a rematch...GSP is first class, Hughues is acting like a ******* trailer trash (although a wonderfull fighter)


----------



## kwylogb

triangle choke said:


> Hughes thought he could stand and throw with GSP..BIG MISTAKE!!..GSP is one of the best strikers in the world and Hughes isn't even close ..so the out come wasn't very surprising ..Hughes tried to throw with BJ too and was almost knocked out..im not sure where Matt is getting the idea he's good at striking ..he should of just stuck to ground-and-pound..


Actually I think he gets that idea from working with Pat Miletich. I heard in an interview he said he was as good or better than Miletich in striking. He's definitely better than he was earlier in his career but he just doesn't have the power or length to be very effective. Every interview hyping the last few fights Hughes said he wants to knock someone out standing but I don't think it's gonna happen. I think GSP just is on another level cardio wise. I don't see him getting beat anytime soon.


----------



## pureredwhiteblu

Therainnman said:


> What was pitifull is seing that Hughues wasn't able to congratulate GSP for his win, although GSP was a gentlemen saying that Hughes was the best fighter he ever fought and to keep his head high, that he would get a rematch...GSP is first class, Hughues is ******* trailer trash (although a wonderfull fighter)


Hughes...******* trailer trash? Shut the hell up. Hughes is a great fighter but GSP was the better fighter That night. Hughes has great Cardio, a great work ethic, and a great ground game. He just needs to work on his stand up. Just because GSP beat the best WW Champion of all time doesn't make him the best overall. Let's see how long GSP can hold the title. And on a side note, almost ever fight Hughes has, the opponent does something dirty. A thumb in the eye(Penn) a kick in the nuts (Trigg and GSP)I am a hugh Hughes fan, but GSP was a better fighter that night. Matt just needs to improve his stand up. He should train w/ Liddell a few months.They're friends aren't they?


----------



## hornet

I've watched the fight 7 times now and I still get shivers watching GSP finish him off. I don't think GSP was being dirty, it was an honoust mistake. He had no reason to be dirty; he owned Hughes from start to finish


----------



## ruban

GSP vs Hughes

I like Hughes, I like GSP. One is straightforward, the other is tactical. Different but both entertaining and it was a great match. A gradual unraveling of Hughes. Despite the low kicks - and even if they never happened - GSP looked like the inevitable winner. A fight can change in a split second yes, but the confidence and swagger between the fighters was pretty evident.


----------



## Therainnman

pureredwhiteblu said:


> Hughes...******* trailer trash? Shut the hell up. Hughes is a great fighter but GSP was the better fighter That night. Hughes has great Cardio, a great work ethic, and a great ground game. He just needs to work on his stand up. Just because GSP beat the best WW Champion of all time doesn't make him the best overall. Let's see how long GSP can hold the title. And on a side note, almost ever fight Hughes has, the opponent does something dirty. A thumb in the eye(Penn) a kick in the nuts (Trigg and GSP)I am a hugh Hughes fan, but GSP was a better fighter that night. Matt just needs to improve his stand up. He should train w/ Liddell a few months.They're friends aren't they?



LOL....I won't STHU, but i did edit my post so that it better translate my thoughts...re-read it and tell where I am wrong!:dunno:


----------



## santi781

*George St-Pierre; the new breed of fighter*

Matt's stand up has always been weak.

i cant see Matt coming back and regaining his title...

George's grappling is equaly good to his striking.(and his striking is very very good... as we all just saw.)

I think most of the MFS fighters are pretty much over and done with.

Rich franklin was decimated by Silva much like Matt was overwhelmed by St-Pierre...

as for Tim Silvia... he is just a really big gangly freak who got lucky against Orlovski...

Vera is going to chop down Tim with legs kicks... Andre for some reson became gun shy with his leg kicks when he last fought Tim.

Tim has a bad fighting stance and lacks in overall coordination.


good grappling skills is the new inssurance policy for MMA fighters... 

we are now seeing that a good offence is strikes and a good defence is sprawl and grapple...


What i would really like to see is george fight mike swick and Anderson Silva fight chuck... but...


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

Yeah Matt was a great fighter ... he tried ... enough of this "he wasn't 100%" or he "took GSP" lightly ... he got outclassed, he is outclassed and Matt won't be champ again


----------



## Tango87

All I gotta say is "Wow!" I knew GSP would win but it was amazing to see his energy and confidence so sky high. I mean when I was watching I made a comment like, "St. Pierre must have just snorted a line of coke!" He was all over Hughes and it looked like Matt had lost the fight along with his confidence very early in the fight. And I'm sorry to all you Hughes fans but he seems like a total asshole... You may feel that it does not matter because he can fight but it actually does. Many fans get turned off to him because of his shitty attitude. I'm so happy GSP won, that guy deserves it. Lol my mom doesn't even watch MMA but we were watching "Countdown to UFC 65" and she got all into it. She was an avid St. Pierre fan just by the way he spoke in his interviews. She wasn't able to watch the fight but she sure was happy to hear that he won! ONn another note, Tim Sylvia is a horrible Champion. I have never seen a champion so focused on surviving rather than winning. My boy Brandon Vera is going to make quick work of his when they fight... The MFS Reign is over...


----------



## msi1039

^^To the above poster

Hughes is a baby...go play soccer Matt. Slow mo shows those kicks were at the inner thigh. George is pinpoint accurate and is going for the groin tendon to weaken the leg..

Honestly....Matt should be embarrased bc he got a clinic run on him and im surprised he doesnt have shattered bones in his face. I dont see GSP being beaten ANYTIME soon. There just no one even close. RIP Matt you got owned


----------



## Touesnard

Yeah, I think Hughes was too out of it to congratulate anyone, which says a lot about that beating. You could tell by what he said post-fight that he wasn't all there mentally.


----------



## Shimano091

Matt did congratulate him, they were hugging right after the fight.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive

Finally we have a champ in the welterweight division with a bit of class ..... Matt's gonna have a lot of lonely days on that farm thinking about the time that kid kicked his ass


----------



## Therainnman

Slick_Fugitive said:


> Finally we have a champ in the welterweight division with a bit of class ..... Matt's gonna have a lot of lonely days on that farm thinking about the time that kid kicked his ass



Yep!!


----------



## Therainnman

Shimano091 said:


> Matt did congratulate him, they were hugging right after the fight.


yep...man to man he told him....but he asn't man enough to say it publicly!


----------



## santi781

its cus he was still trying to realise what had just taken place... poor guy, he said he thought he was punched when he was actualy kicked upside his FAT head...

oh matt... better drink some more NOC-CG3... actualy no wait... now you can have your good old country breakfast to fix your good old country broke head.


ok ok im bad i know...  i'l stop now.


----------



## undertow503

Those kicks were not nut shots, sorry. It was in the inner thigh. Especially the 2nd kick, IT WAS ALL LEG, maybe GSP's toe grazed his cup, but a foul? Not even close to a foul. In the rematch, GSP will own him again, let it go to the ground, I want to see GSP submit Hughes this time around. 

Ha.. still can't believe that superman punch that put Matt on his ass. I've never seen that punch be so effective.


----------



## thepin420ufc

does anyone have a pic of gsp with the tittle


----------



## NUCK

*MOney fight*

Anderon Silva vs George St Pierre....any takers?


----------



## oasis100

He is so much stronger than other ppl in 170..why would he go up in weight? maybe in a few years..if he holds onto the title like hughes did.


----------



## rlenton

"Those kicks weren't nut shots" That's right and Matt even said that they didn't effect him. Plain and simple, Matt Hughes gets older and slower with every fight and GSP gets faster and stronger. He won't even peak phyically for another 4 or 5 years.


----------



## El_Padre

After watching the whole fight with sound (so much better ) I have to say that what I appreciated the most (apart of course from GSP's victory) is the marks of respect both fighters showed to each other. 

i.e : the "gimme five" in the first round after GSP gave that "backwards round kick" (sorry, I don't know the technical name for that) to Hughes and both speaches at the end of the fight. 

Thanks for the great fight, even if it was a bit "one sided".

I hope Round 3 will be as entertaining as this one.


----------



## qlynt

man, I just watched the fight and GSP looked like he was on a whole nother level. 

Watching the two of them, it looked like GSP was in fast forward with those lightning quick jabs, hi & low kicks, and footwork. While Matt was just standing around getting circled.

It was funny too, Randy and the other announcer guy were so sure that the kicks were low blows. 

Does anyone know where to find the interview with Matt admitting the thigh kicks were legit?


----------



## ramcalgaryr

st pierre generated nice power from a front leg round kick and nice elbows to end it........hooray for the Canadian


----------



## uoolokpa

triangle choke said:


> Hughes thought he could stand and throw with GSP..BIG MISTAKE!!..GSP is one of the best strikers in the world and Hughes isn't even close ..so the out come wasn't very surprising ..Hughes tried to throw with BJ too and was almost knocked out..im not sure where Matt is getting the idea he's good at striking ..he should of just stuck to ground-and-pound..


GSP was on point. He was quicker, stronger and just out-fought matt hughes. I don't think hughes should try to fight GSP again because he will get his ass knocked out again.


----------



## uoolokpa

rlenton said:


> "Those kicks weren't nut shots" That's right and Matt even said that they didn't effect him. Plain and simple, Matt Hughes gets older and slower with every fight and GSP gets faster and stronger. He won't even peak phyically for another 4 or 5 years.


Those definitely were not shots to the nuts. I think matt hughes had a feeling he was going to get beat so he wanted the ref and judges on his side by flopping and going to the ground after the shots. Those kicks were legit. He did the same shit for the frank trigg fight.


----------



## Therainnman

For years I have been an avid Matt Hughes Fan!!...I was in awe of his power/strength...a real force of nature...not a gymnasium bodybuilder freak like Sean Sherk. Over the years I have followed GSP's career in the UCC and the TKO MMA organisations, asking myself if one day he would be able to dominate also in the UFC against the like of my idol: Matt Hughes. 2004 showed the potential of GSP, but also is lack of passive confidence, like someone that gets a gifts that he doesn't deserve. It felt like GSP had to do more homework in my mind.

The TUF4 season started, I could see how classy GSP was, how 'ordinary' the true Matt was as a human being, Matt sure lost some points there and Sera said it best: Hughes is an ASS...

The speed, agility on its feet, the fact that he has been a Kiokushyn fighter since the age of 7, the respect he shows to his opponents, the conditionning, work ethics, the strength, the deepness of his game. All traits that my other hero and humble Hall of Famer Randy Couture saw and aknowledge... GSP is the present and Future of UFC/MMA. Congrats GSP!!!

You made us (the humble Quebecers) VERY proud!


----------



## x X CLoud X x

It couldn't have happened to a better guy. Well deserved and such character. I remembered when Hughes was suppose to show the TUF4 people some moves and was just to arrogant towards others. Meanwhile St. Pierre being the hardworking/respectful guy he is, trained with them for the entire several weeks, and he grew even more. I knew that would help him in his fight with Hughes, he even stated that "I have learned so much more from everyone on the show, they have taught me alot, and I am alot better of a fighter now"

GSP FTW


----------



## GAVUTLITY11

*electricity*

Saw this card live, damn it was awesome. The atmosphere was intense. The place blew up when gsp put matt out. crazy


----------



## arwoodco

uoolokpa said:


> GSP was on point. He was quicker, stronger and just out-fought matt hughes. I don't think hughes should try to fight GSP again because he will get his ass knocked out again.


I think you are judging the fight a bit wrongly. GSP has more of fast forward type fight, because he is mostly standup and uses his athleticism and stand up to bring on the heat. 

Hughes had a more reserved, technical game, where he looks to be really thinking more of his next move, ESPECIALLY in standup. More reserved, basically, in his standup. Look at the Penn vs Hughes match in the first round mainly. 

GSP basically got him NOT from bringing on the heat, but with a very conditioned new move he was trying. 

NAMELY, he practiced looking down while kicking up. Probably thousands of times, as the natural inclination is to look where you are kicking. 

As a result, Hughes misjudged the kick and ate it with his head. Guaranteed to almost end any match if well executed. Note the slow motion replay he was about 1 1/2 inches from stopping the kick. 

So, this is not rocket science here. Hughes just needs to be more prepared for such moves and maybe come up with a few for himself. 

He was doing fine on the onslaught of GSP until GSP pulled that out of his bag of tricks. 

GREAT MOVE I must say!!! 

Good job at winning the chess match GSP.. 

But, total domination, I would not say that. I would say Hughes was a bit too confident going in and did not figure GSP was that clever at coming up with such moves that would trick Hughes observation. 

I STILL THINK that Penn is the overall best fighter of the 3, even as GSP seemed to point out unwittingly after the Hughes matchup.


Sincerely

Tony


----------



## pureredwhiteblu

*my reply to Rainman*



Therainnman said:


> LOL....I won't STHU, but i did edit my post so that it better translate my thoughts...re-read it and tell where I am wrong!:dunno:


I haven't been on the forums for awhile. I just noticed my reply to you. I considered to send this to you via PM, but what I said was publically, so...the apology should be public as well. I have to admit, it was a little harsh, saying, "STHU" and for that, I want to apologize. I was out of line. But I still stand by what I said. Hughes was hit low, and I just get tired seeing that. Matt did congratulate GSP after the fight, after he cleared his head. Matt was still out of it for a few minutes. Matt has class. He never trash talks. He lets his fights speak for themselves. GSP has improved quite well against Hughes. The new trick with looking down and kicking high really went into GSP's favor, and it was a clean shot. He's athletic, a great competitor, and EVENTUALLY,  the future of WW Championshiop. And yes, GSP has class. I wish just wish he had taught Serra some class when he gave up the belt.


----------



## pureredwhiteblu

*my reply to Rainman*



Therainnman said:


> LOL....I won't STHU, but i did edit my post so that it better translate my thoughts...re-read it and tell where I am wrong!:dunno:


I haven't been on the forums for awhile. I just noticed my reply to you. I considered to send this to you via PM, but what I said was publically, so...the apology should be public as well. I have to admit, it was a little harsh, saying, "STHU" and for that, I want to apologize. I was out of line. But I still stand by what I said. Hughes was hit low, and I just get tired seeing that. Matt did congratulate GSP after the fight, after he cleared his head. Matt was still out of it for a few minutes. Matt has class. He never trash talks. He lets his fights speak for themselves. GSP has improved quite well against Hughes. The new trick with looking down and kicking high really went into GSP's favor, and it was a clean shot. He's athletic, a great competitor, and EVENTUALLY,  the future of WW Championshiop. And yes, GSP has class. I wish just wish he had taught Serra some class when he gave up the belt.


----------



## brownpimp88

Dude, don't bump old threads. 

Closed and Warned.


----------

